# cobia spanish??



## Pierjunky2 (Jun 22, 2009)

anything been caught off the pensacola pier latley??? any spanish or cobs?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Couple of cobia on Sat. Haven't heard of any spanish with any consistancy. One here or there. Water really needs to stay at a consistant 70 degrees.


----------

